
Using Awk and R to parse 25tb of DNA sequencing data - asicsp
https://livefreeordichotomize.com/2019/06/04/using_awk_and_r_to_parse_25tb/
======
epistasis
One note, this type of data isn't traditionally considered "sequencing" data,
as it's a much simpler form of point measurements. Yes, you get the base call
at a place of common variation, but "sequencing" is generally reserved for
those cases where one gets extended sequences of bases, rather that just data
from here and there.

